# Finding work QLD



## Oaken (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never had a problem finding work in my field in the last 8 years it would normally take me a week or two before i'm in a new job. Even in Canada were the amount of work in my field was significantly less than Australia I never had a problem.

But trying to find work in QLD is driving me crazy, I've applied for a minimum of 100 Engineering jobs in and around Brisbane in the past 2-3 months and haven't had a single response back apart from one company who just said I was unsuccessful. I've tried to contact them to get a in depth reason as to why I wasn't considered but it's like getting blood from a stone. 90% of these jobs I've applied within the first 2 hours of the advert been posted. 

Am I missing something? As my partner is finding work no problem yet I can't find anything.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Mmm my partner and I are moving back to the UK at the end of this year (he's actually already back in the UK) because of this exact issue. He couldn't get work in his field. 

He applied for hundreds of jobs and had 3 interviews in 14 months...he was told that they wanted people with local experience and they were very worried about his visa because it wasn't permanent. In the end he got work in a warehouse - he's a qualified solicitor. 

Have you Australianised your CV? In Australia it's very much who you know and not what you know. Have you tried networking on Linkedin? Have you tried calling the companies direct given a lot of jobs on websites like Seek are not real jobs. How about looking for jobs just to get your foot in the door? A lot of people can't just continue where they left off career wise when they arrive in Australia?

But at the end of the day it's a very bad time to be looking for work in Australia. They could have upwards for 200 people applying for a job and if you don't have any local experience and don't have a permanent visa then the chances of you getting an interview are very minimal. 

Best of luck - it's hard, but all you can do is keep applying! It got too hard for my partner not being able to do what he loved and given he's the money maker of the two of us we have chosen to go back to the UK until things improve in Australia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on alot of thinga like ... do you have Australian experience and what visa you are on.

If you partner is an Australian citizen they will have an easier chance to find work.

Have you Australianised your resume? It can always be the resume that is holding you back.

Australia is not the easiest place to fins work at the moment and you just have to keep trying. Some jobs have 500 applications just for one job.

Good luck


----------



## Oaken (Dec 12, 2014)

Resume is good I've had my partner redo it for Australia. I think the only thing I'm missing is lack of Australian experience, I just need to keep applying and hope for the best.

I've been in contact with some recruiters but they seem quite frankly useless compared to the ones I've dealt with in Canada.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Most recruiters do squat these days.

What visa are you on? If PMV to BVA that could also be a problem. Alot of employers don't like them because they worry you will only be with them a short time.

From what I have seen alot of people seem to take 6 to 12 months to get a job in their field. Some longer some shorter all the luck of the draw.


----------



## Oaken (Dec 12, 2014)

It's a BVA while I wait for my 820, I put in my cover letters that I have a "valid work permit" as I found when I said nothing no one got back to me. I guess they automatically presume when I say nothing that I don't have a work permit and I want sponsorship when they see no Australian work history. Hopefully my PR comes though soon as I do think it will be easier when I can say in my cover letter that I have PR.

I've only been searching 3 months, I'm just getting bored of not working and it's usually the other way round, I can always find work but my partner struggles but since moving to Australia it's been the opposite, she is on her 3rd job after been inundated with job offers and has landing her dream job.

I do need to keep reminding myself though that we aren't in the UK or Canada now and the job market is different and at least one of us has a job so its not all bad news


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you been married or de facto for longer than 3 years at time of application? If not then you will get TR but TR is better than a bridging visa.

I know what you mean about being bored. My husband hated not working at all.

Are you and your partner in the same or different fields? Some fields are harder to get work in than other fields.

I know of someone that was an Accountant in their home country and in Australia working as a waitress 

Also when you say QLD are you in Brisbane or country QLD? Because that can make a difference too.


----------

